# Shiny Poljot



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't you just love it when the postman brings a white jiffybag









A shiny Poljot Shturmanskie Civil Chronograph on a shiny Poljot bracelet


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one John









Very shiny


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Tis a shiny watch for sure - and one of the better looking Poljots.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Don't you just love it when the postman brings a white jiffybag


I got one too!! Poljot Aviator from Paul....just tried to take some pics but the cameras batteries have expired 







...great watch though....might just get into this Russian watch thing..









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,of course its great,it was mine







Hardly any wear on it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Hardly any wear on it


 like new mate!!









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yep


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks great John,


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Lovely looking piece John


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice one John.

Just waiting for my Aviator Chronograph to arrive should be tomorrow,

will post pics.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Poljot John, so many out there that need a home.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

terrific John .... mmnnnn .... tasty


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Эта Прекрасный Поздравлёние

Excellent Congratulations

Frank

I'll get you buggers learning Russian yet


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Спасибо Франк


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chdfrvcb hfdbdvgfr ytdhrbgju dgfrtyjrtjfmn.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fluent Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hope I was'nt swearing.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Who's to know?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Очень хороший Русский Рой!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh! come on now, if we put our minds to it come Christmas........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm still learning English,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very good,something????


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Very good,something????


 Very good Alex!

I tried to say:

Very good Russian Roy!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I stuck a small yellow leech like fish down my ear


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry John









I cheated


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Lemad ze!

It means 'Read this!' in Hebrew but the fonts are not supported here.


----------

